# Penn Senator 9/0 gets smoked...



## Tabers (Jul 18, 2012)

Some buddies and I went shark fishing a couple weeks ago. My buddy Brandon hooked up to a "Freight train" .... nothing could stop it ... not even hammering the drag down with a real hammer.. ended up taking 1500yds of Powerpro when the penn 9/0 broke the main gear and locked up causing the line to snap as he got sling into the railing.... a few busted ribs later and a few parts from ebay, he was back out a couple weeks later! Here's a short video of the 45 min a$$ kicking he got...









http://youtu.be/mQhJpfqlUf0​


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Know why I know why I have all that line wrapped around the props on my tugboat... (JK)

Damn boys, that was one hell of a shark! We have caught some big ones, (8' plus) on 6/0 Penns and never been spooled. Had to have been a huge Bull or Hammerhead.


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

might be my computer but when i watched the vid it looked like it ran then stopped then ran then stopped.... why no reeling or fighting it when it stopped????


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Pansy, shoulda thumbed it. lol


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

This is getting smoked

http://youtu.be/bb0tgmvSx5E


----------



## allen529 (Jun 16, 2012)

penn 10/0 said:


> might be my computer but when i watched the vid it looked like it ran then stopped then ran then stopped.... why no reeling or fighting it when it stopped????


I agree with the quote. The drag alone is not going to always stop huge fish. It looks like he could have raised the rod up and used that as a multiplier too but I wasnt there so its just tuesday morning QB'ing.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

allen529 said:


> I agree with the quote. The drag alone is not going to always stop huge fish. It looks like he could have raised the rod up and used that as a multiplier too but I wasnt there so its just tuesday morning QB'ing.


I bet he was doing everything he could to just hold on.. Im guessing yall have ever had a fish running on you with a locked down 9/0.. just because there was no line going out doesnt mean the shark wasnt pulling!!!!


----------



## allen529 (Jun 16, 2012)

Tyler oh I agree he was getting fish-handled and wasnt bashing him for it at all. As for the drag it looked almost as if it hadnt been serviced and was catching instead of being a smooth(er) pulling. One of the comments I heard in the background sounded as if he was told not to raise the rod tip but I could be mistaken. 

I would have loved to have seen that great white (you never know till you see it)


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

I have never had a 9/0 locked down with a fish on the other end but i have stood with a truck pulled drag off of my T-RX at 60lbs. with a belt and harness... a 9/0 has 23lbs of drag, i know not everyone can or wants to hold on to that... lol, But i wasn't bashing just asking a question, looked like the fish was stopping then running again...


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

My friend got spooled on his 9/0 with 150 diamond braid and it did the same type of run. We tied the line to a 80 wide and it took half that line before a splice broke. We were holding the spool and could't turn the fish. It just kept pulling line. Now he got a 14/0.


----------



## Tabers (Jul 18, 2012)

lol i bet ... man thats crazy ... i have heard of fish spooling 14/0's too ... i guess no matter how big your reel is there is always going to one that got away!

Tight lines!

Tabers


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Yup, there's some big ones out there we never get to see.


----------



## Tabers (Jul 18, 2012)

Thats what keep bringing me back ... the ones that get away!


----------

